# How is Les Cheneaux Fishing in Mid-late August?



## Tim Ferrell (Jun 12, 2017)

Hello all.

Had a trip planned to Les Cheneaux Islands near Cedarville, Mi for early July. Life happens and I may need to push now to August 19. Have been many, many times, but typically go earlier in the summer. A mid September trip a few years ago brought very few fish -- so concerned about pushing the date into August. For those who fish this area frequently, what is pike, bass and perch fishing like in August in the Les Cheneaux area?

Any and all comments appreciated.

Tim


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

I fished in Hessel when I was a kid...beautiful area. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Limbender (Sep 13, 2006)

We will up there the same time. Last year the perch and pike fishing was great.


----------



## Tim Ferrell (Jun 12, 2017)

Limbender said:


> We will up there the same time. Last year the perch and pike fishing was great.


Awesome. Good news.


----------



## Tim Ferrell (Jun 12, 2017)

It's about that time! Heading up to Les Cheneaux August 19 through 26. For those who have been fishing there in August, how's it going?

We plan to start by targeting pike with Daredevils, chrome spoons, large Mepps spinners and live chubs in Muskie Bay and at Middle entrance. Would like to get into some smallies and perch, too. Haven't been in seven years and usually go in June. Last time out water was down. So not sure what to expect. Wondering if you can get in the cut now at Island 8 bridge? Hadn't been able to get in by boat in years due to water levels. A trip out to Bass Cove Lake may also be in order. Always an adventure.

Any and all comments on how the fishing has been this summer, water level, baits, etc. would be greatly appreciated. Taking the girlfriend of two years to the area for the first time -- a Ferrell men tradition! 

Hope everyone is doing well out there.


----------



## Limbender (Sep 13, 2006)

Where are you staying? We are headed up Saturday also.


----------



## Tim Ferrell (Jun 12, 2017)

Limbender said:


> Where are you staying? We are headed up Saturday also.


Hills Point Resort. Been going there for decades. It was run down for a while, but understand it is back to the way it used to be now that it is under new ownership. Where are you staying?


----------



## Limbender (Sep 13, 2006)

Les Cheneaux Landing. It's across from Snows of that helps. Grew up staying there, now taking my family.


----------



## Limbender (Sep 13, 2006)

I will keep you posted if we get into some fish.


----------



## Tim Ferrell (Jun 12, 2017)

S


Limbender said:


> I will keep you posted if we get into some fish.


 Slow going here, but a few nice fish: 4lb largemouth and a 30" pike. No smallies. The rest a smorgasboard: a few nice perch, sunfish, bullheads. Having to work for it.


----------



## Limbender (Sep 13, 2006)

Yeah pretty much the same for us. Catching a fair amount of perch but a lot of sorting.


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

Beautiful area for sure regardless. Good place to be....


----------



## builder59 (Mar 28, 2011)

Staying at Hills Point Resort now through September 6th. Also looking for some information on perch fishing.


----------

